# Advertising and/or promoting of any businesses, services or products is prohibited …



## leo

The Bragging Board and/or the Photography and Video forums are NOT to be used in any manner to promote or advertise any business or service be it commercial or hobby.  
Determination of advertising will be at the sole discretion of the Moderators of this message board.. 

This policy is NOT open to discussion on our boards, if you have a question concerning  this matter please take it up with a pic forum mod or an administrator ….

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414


----------

